# Foaling,



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, my dad's friend's donkey is in foal (we think) she appears to be "bagging up" but i have not see her so idk if she really is. The vet was out and took a blood sample so now we have to wait. My biggest concern for if is is pregnant is where she is going to foal. I would like to see her moved to a place that knows what they are doing. Right now the jennet lives with a goat in a 9x9 shed. But i wouldn't think it would be big enough to foal in, nor warm enough. Because we are in CT. So, what should the Jennet live in when she has her foal on her side? could she bee in a closed run-in? if we were to move the jennet to a barn to foal, how long after she foals could she be moved back home? what kind of set-up should she have at home to live in with a foal? She could foal now, or in a month, we don't know. all we know she was turned out with a mini horse stallion for 6 months but never "took"




:OKinteresting



well... i'm giving her a 80% chance of being pregnant. Because she is HUGE but it's now like fat, it is lower on her, and there is not fat pockets. I'f she is pregnant should she be put on grain? i think she has free choice of hay right now. If she is bagging up how long dose she have till you can expect a foal?

Thanks in advance ~ Ian


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2009)

What size donkey is she? If she is a mini a 9x9 stall is a little bit small to be foaling in, along with a goat. My foaling stalls are 14x20, which I know is big, and most stalls are not that size. So a very doable size stall for a miniature would be 10x12. Make sure the stall is SAFE, and warm for foaling, very clean and well bedded. I dont know how your weather is, but ours has been very frigid.. I would NEVER breed for winter babies, but I did rescue one who had a Feb foal. Our barn stays at about 35-40 degrees, and I did blanket the foal. Everything went fine. The barn should be completely draft free, and as warm as possible. Mom and foal should stay in if the temps are cold out. Once she has her foal and you know everything is going to be Ok, within a few days after foaling, Mom and baby can be transported back to there barn. Make sure your trailer is COMPLETELY enclosed if it is cold out, no drafts, and blanket baby, but dont get either baby or mom to warm to where they will sweat, then they could catch a good cold. Once she starts to bag, it can be anywhere from overnight to a few months before baby makes his /her arrival. They do need to be watched close once they start to bag. They can go from no milk to full/filled out bag within a very short time. I woud give Mom a llittle bit of grain, along with a good vitamin supplement if she isnt on one now. Is she bred to a stallion??



Also, the vet will be able to give you a definite answer.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you! yes a mini horse stallion. i guess she had been with him for six months.


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 19, 2009)

Just curious if mini donkeys nipples wax up like a horse expecting a foal. When I bred my mare her nipples got a wax like coating about 3 days before she foaled. I had a baby monitor in the barn and could tell by her breathing when she was in labor.


----------

